# Firefox n'ouvre pas les fichiers .html



## MPerrine (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème un peu bizarre. Mes fichiers .html et .htm ont pour appli par défaut Firefox.

Quand je double clic pour ouvrir dans FF, FF passe bien en premier plan comme si le fichier allait s'ouvrir mais rien ne se passe. L'onglet n'est pas créé, le fichier pas ouvert.

Pourtant, Firefox est bien l'appli par défaut. J'ai essayé de changer l'appli par défaut vers Safari => le fichier s'ouvre. Mais quand je repasse sous Firefox, le problème persiste.

Je ne sais pas quoi tester ?

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

tester sur une autre session
ca ciblera vite le souci
(peut etre, sans doute, un fichier firefox de ta session   naze, très souvent la plist)


----------



## charlyfr13 (9 Mars 2010)

bonjour, 
essai de réinstaller firefox.
cela devrait marcher.

PS: pense d'abord à le désinstaller proprement (appzapper par exemple).
lollll


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> bonjour,
> essai de réinstaller firefox.
> cela devrait marcher.


très prematuré pour l'instant  voire inutile




> PS: pense d'abord à le désinstaller proprement (appzapper par exemple).
> lollll


non
les desinstalleurs generiques sont à eviter de manière generale
Dans certains cas, ca  peut même faire empirer les choses


----------



## MPerrine (9 Mars 2010)

Ah pascal mon sauveur !

L'ouverture dans une autre session fonctionne, et quand je suis repassée sous ma session, ça a fonctionné aussi SAUF que le fichier s'ouvre dans une autre fenêtre FF alors que j'ai bien spécifié d'ouvrir les nouvelles pages dans un onglet.. Tu as une autre idée de génie ? 

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

je l'ai déjà donnée
changer la plist Firefox de ta session
( et verifier qu'il n'y a pas une interaction avec une extension specialisée dans la gestion des onglets)


----------



## MPerrine (9 Mars 2010)

Ah mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'est la plist ? Je vois ça où ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

tu vois ca dans les dizaines de sujets sur réparation d'un souci mac

c'est la  réparation de base d'un souci local d'une appli

fermer l'appli , déplacer la plist ( sur le bureau par exemple)

relancer l'appli
ca crée une plist neuve
après réglages et tests divers , si tout est ok  on peut virer l'ancienne


ici 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/org.mozilla.firefox.plist'

concernant firefox , nombreux sujets , ca peut etre bien entendu d'autres fichiers ( y en a une masse dans le profile)
va voir pour rire
Maison/Bibliotheque//Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/'


----------



## MPerrine (9 Mars 2010)

Ok, merci pour ce complément d'info, j'ai trouvé le plist mais ça n'a rien changé. A vrai dire, le truc de la session a mieux marché puisqu'au moins le fichier .html s'ouvre (même si c'est dans une nouvelle fenêtre) contrairement à quand j'ai réinitialisé le .plist, le fichier ne s'ouvre plus !

Merci pour ton aide pascal, je vais voir si je trouve une autre piste !

Pour le contenu de Maison/Bibliotheque//Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/ : je n'ai qu'un seul profil : le mien


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

ben vi mais regarde la masse de fichiers dedans !
et plus on ajoute des trucs ( extensions , custo) plus ca gonfle

 ces stratégies de mecanos-lego c'est d'ailleurs parfois une cause de souci
trop de machins , dossier fragile etc


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

MPerrine a dit:


> Quand je double clic pour ouvrir dans FF, FF passe bien en premier plan comme si le fichier allait s'ouvrir mais rien ne se passe. L'onglet n'est pas créé, le fichier pas ouvert.
> !



Pas étonnant que Firefox soit plus rapide que les autres navigateurs...


----------



## Djano (14 Mars 2011)

pascalformac a dit:


> fermer l'appli , déplacer la plist ( sur le bureau par exemple)
> 
> relancer l'appli
> ca crée une plist neuve
> ...



Même problème au départ... 
Problème résolu ! Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h55 ----------

Ah zut, ça a réglé le problème en local (double clic sur un fichier html) mais pas à partir de dreamweaver...

Quand je lance dans Dreamweaver "aperçu dans navigateur : Firefox", ça m'ouvre toujours une page blanche. 

Alors que sur Safari, ça roule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h15 ----------

Rectification : cette manip' règle le souci... une seule fois !

Dés la seconde ouverture d'un fichier html, Firefox m'ouvre à nouveau une page blanche...

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Djano (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai toujours le même problème, la solution de pascalformac fonctionne, mais ensuite, quand je ferme FF puis relance un fichier html en local, FF s'ouvre et affiche une page blanche, le fichier ne s'ouvre pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------

